# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Medio Ambiente no descarta ninguna posibilidad al problema estructural de déficit hídrico en la cuenca del Segura

## Embalses

El secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, aseguró hoy en Valencia que su departamento no descarta "ninguna posibilidad" frente a un "problema estructural de déficit hídrico" que se da en la cuenca del Segura, y que se extiende hasta el Cabo de Gata. Así, indicó que "no se debe desaprovechar ninguna oportunidad para resolver problemas de déficit estructurales" en la Comunitat Valenciana, Murcia y la zona oriental de Andalucía .

Puxeu realizó estas declaraciones tras reunirse con el conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda de la Generalitat valenciana, José Ramón García Antón. El secretario de Estado reconoció que hay una cuenca que "va más allá de la del Segura que tiene un déficit que hay que resolver por distintas vías, y, en cualquier caso, por aportaciones externas". Así, señaló que "incluso en momentos de crisis extrema, como la de los últimos años de sequía prolongada, se ha ido resolviendo este déficit", lo cual, ha conllevado "pocos problemas para el abastecimiento humano", dijo.

No obstante, sentenció que "es obligación del Estado mantener no sólo las necesidades extremas o ineludibles", sino también "la capacidad y el crecimiento económico de estas zonas". Al respecto, aseguró que "las soluciones que se buscan a un problema complejo son de distinta índole", y que éstas conllevan "actuaciones que requieren de la inversión pública y de la capacidad tecnológica que en estos momentos tenemos al alcance".

En este sentido, mencionó las políticas de aprovechamiento de todos los recursos de las propias cuencas, la aportación de mayores recursos por los programas de reutilización, la política de desalación y la capacidad de regeneración, con programas en las cabeceras de los ríos como posibles soluciones.

En cuanto al Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha, que propone la caducidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura, consideró que el debate debe producirse exclusivamente en el ámbito parlamentario, aunque resaltó que "ningún marco legal puede distorsionar la búsqueda de soluciones" para el déficit hídrico del Segura, y que es una obligación de la administración del Estado "atender las demandas y la capacidad de oferta de los distintos ámbitos".

Por su parte, el conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, José Ramón García Antón, consideró que el ámbito de debate para el Tajo-Segura, se encuentra en "el marco del Plan Hidrológico de cada cuenca y del Plan Hidrológico Nacional" pero no en "ningún estatuto de autonomía porque estaría limitado sólo a los intereses de una comunidad", explicó. Asimismo, defendió que "se respete" este trasvase.

300 MILLONES A MEJORA DE REGADÍOS

Puxeu y García Antón se reunieron hoy en Valencia para la firma de un convenio entre el conseller y el presidente de la Sociedad Estatal de Infraestructuras Agrarias (Seiasa) de la Meseta Sur, Francisco Rodríguez Mulero, que prevé destinar en torno a 300 millones de euros hasta 2015 para actuaciones destinadas a la modernización de regadíos. Estas obras se enmarcan en el nuevo Plan de Regadíos Sostenibles Horizonte 2013.

Además, ambos dirigentes también abordaron otros asuntos como es el saneamiento y depuración de aguas, los tratamientos terciarios, o la mejora de colectores, con el objetivo de "armonizar" las iniciativas que se desarrollen en este sentido, aseguró el conseller.

De este modo, el responsable autonómico vaticinó que, "en un plazo relativamente corto podremos firmar un protocolo en la misma dirección con un montante económico más importante".

También se prevé alcanzar otro acuerdo en relación a la canalización de aguas para evitar los problemas que se pueden producir por las inundaciones. Al respecto, el secretario de Estado valoró que este año "las infraestructuras han funcionado de forma más que razonable, pese a episodios de lluvias continuados en un espacio muy corto de tiempo".

----------

